# cutting oil grooves video



## marvin hedberg (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## XD351 (Oct 29, 2019)

That is so simple ! Thanks for sharing the video !


----------



## Aussie Doc (Nov 23, 2019)

What a neat idea.


----------

